# Wasps!!!



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm watering a garden and looking after the pool for a friend. 

The whole place is full of wasps - there are are literally hundreds of the ******s!.

Any idea how to get rid of them? I wouldn't mind a dip but not while there are dozens of wasps swimming around.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I'm watering a garden and looking after the pool for a friend.
> 
> The whole place is full of wasps - there are are literally hundreds of the ******s!.
> 
> Any idea how to get rid of them? I wouldn't mind a dip but not while there are dozens of wasps swimming around.


there must be a nest

around here we'd call the ayuntamiento & they'd send someone to get rid of it


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you scroll down to Similar Threads there are a couple from last year with plenty of advice. (Moving house was one, I think ...)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Find the nest. I had one in our chimney a month or so ago and I had to start a fire in the heat of the day to get rid of them!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Are you sure they are wasps, we have insects here that look very much like wasps that drink out of the bird bath, but they appear harmless.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

oh yes can sympathise - they are def wasps - I have been stung 4 times so far already in the space of a month. They LOVE the water! I have 2 hosepipes they hang around and the pool.

Someone gave me a tip (apart from finding a nest if there are really so many) this week of a glass jar half filled with beer and sugar, smear honey around the inside of the neck and cover with baking parchments then poke 3-4 holes in the top - the wasps go after the honey and concoction but can't get out again

Gonna attempt it myself this weekend


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, wasps LOVE water!
They congregate around all the public water taps and the fountain in our village, or anywhere were there is spillage from an air conditioning pipe.
Someone usually contacts our local ayuntamiento and the guys come out to do their job. Usually works.... for a while anyway.

I have read somewhere that the Guardia Civil also have an environmental department which deals with insect nasties (I know they can be called out to deal with those horrible caterpillars), but I cant remember the name right now.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I've looked at the other threads and looked for a nest as well but no luck. There are literally hundreds of them so more than one nest? 

Anyway, today I bought a huge tin of insect spray and emptied into the garden - I think it pissed them off a bit. I'll go back later and see if it's made any difference...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

They are probably paper wasps and their nest are often quite small, usually attached to the underside of over hanging roof tiles, but pretty much everywhere really. They can become very big at which time you would need help but I suspect there will be literally hundreds around the place. It seems an odd life though. They hatch and dive straight into the pool where most of them drown. I can imagine them thinking as they take their last breath, 'there must have been more to it than this.' If you do attempt to move or destroy the nests, be careful. They are very protective and will sting you several times unless you are very careful. Also, the nests are attached by a dry holdfast and this also has to be removed or they simply rebuild the nest there. I try to get the nest and guardian wasps into a glass and cover it with a piece of card. Wait till evening when they sleep (yes, they do) and then dispose of it somewhere, or, if it is full of grubs, destroy it.


----------



## arod89 (Jun 28, 2012)

Call a fumigation service. I wouldn't take a dip in the pool, even though it may seem very enticing.


----------



## titeuf (Sep 28, 2011)

jimenato said:


> I'm watering a garden and looking after the pool for a friend.
> 
> The whole place is full of wasps - there are are literally hundreds of the ******s!.
> 
> Any idea how to get rid of them? I wouldn't mind a dip but not while there are dozens of wasps swimming around.


We lived in France many years ago and had a lot of hornets around the house. By chance we left a halogen light on in the garden overnight , the next morning there were dozens dead in front of the halogen. We assume they fly to the light and their wings get damaged by the heat produced.We then carried on for a few more days and destroyed them all.
Good luck.


----------

